# Ok to put Cortisone cream on your eye lid?



## Liz (Sep 7, 2005)

My eyelids have been very itchy and was wondering if it is ok to put cortisone cream on it to stop the itchiness?


----------



## lollipop (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* My eyelids have been very itchy and was wondering if it is ok to put cortisone cream on it to stop the itchiness? Hi Liz. I know that cortisone makes the skin thinner if you apply it to many times. And because the eye area is sensitive already, i don't think that it is a good idea. Also do you know how your eyelids are itchy? I mean do you have eczema or something?


----------



## Liz (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Hi Liz. I know that cortisone makes the skin thinner if you apply it to many times. And because the eye area is sensitive already, i don't think that it is a good idea. Also do you know how your eyelids are itchy? I mean do you have eczema or something?



i don't know why it was itchy. it was just that one night that it was really itchy and kind of burning.


----------



## lollipop (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i don't know why it was itchy. it was just that one night that it was really itchy and kind of burning. So if i had understand it right, it is over now, i hope. If it is over now, then i guess that everyting is OK again? And so you donut have to do anything about it.


----------



## Ayacalypso (Sep 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* So if i had understand it right, it is over now, i hope. If it is over now, then i guess that everyting is OK again? And so you donut have to do anything about it.



I broke out in some sort of rash around my eyes a couple days last month, about a week apart. I wasn't sure what had caused it the first time -I had been out in a field working on a school project and thought I might have gotten poison ivy, or maybe it was allergy related, or I got sunscreen, bug spray, or my retin-A too close to the eye area. But after the second time it happened, my eyes started itching minutes after putting eye makeup on, and I knew I hadn't done my eyes all up since after the first time I got the rash, had been careful with the sunscreen and retin-A and hadn't touched bug spray or been in a field. 
Since I wasn't using any new products, and I was using different colors and mascara both times, I figured that either my foundation or my powder had gone rancid OR there was something in my make-up sponge or brushes. So, I threw out the foundation, powder, and sponge (they were old enough to justify this), and I washed my brushes in antibacterial dishsoap. I also wear contact lenses, and had them in after getting the first rash, but not the second time. The rash was very tiny, almost invisible red bumps, that made my eye area red and puffy. It also itched so bad that it kept me awake at night and tears from my eyes or oil from my skin seemed to make it worse.

Since the make-up purge, I've done my eyes up several times with no more rashes. I did use hydrocortizone around my eyes when I had the rashes though, but only for a couple days in a row since I had also heard that it thins your skin over time.

The make up I threw out was kinda old I guess, and we had a big heatwave that could have effected it, since we don't use the air conditioning when we are away at work.


----------



## tashbash (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow, sorry about that Ayacalypso. It does kinda make since that maybe when your makeup does get a little old, it could irritate your skin. Good info. Sorry you had to go through that to figure it out though.


----------

